# Body wave perm?



## 4getmeNot (Aug 1, 2010)

i have long, straight really fine hair...&amp; i'm seriously thinkin about gettin a body wave to add some volume &amp; just for a change..has anybody ever gotten one? if so, what was your experience?? please share thanks!


----------



## wannabepoet (Aug 1, 2010)

i used to perm my long locks but the problem with perming is that the regrowth is straight and you have to perm again. i used really large wrap around soft curlers. got them at sallys. i also bought crimping curlers. my hair was down to my waist. i permed for a couple of years 2 or 3 times a year. used a good perm. sallys has one for long hair. i didn't have very much damage but your ends do sometimes break so you will need to trim on a regular basis. i really liked my hair back then. i like it now but it is straight and getting silver. hope i helped.


----------



## Shanki (Aug 2, 2010)

Its less expensive, and less upkeep if you just use a spray volumizer, like big sexy, root lift. then blow your hair out over directed the opposite way. Perms need to be done every 12 weeks in order for it to not look flat on top. also they stink, and you always chance it with getting frizzy hair, there's not promising results. with really fine hair, it might not take or it might be too poofy. I wouldn't do it.


----------

